# My New Favorite Spot On A Women



## tishntosh (Dec 27, 2009)

you know i'm an ass man but lately i have equalled into the place where the belly hangs down and the upper most thighs are and the vagina meet. 
that pouch area of softness rules! it's like the upper thighs are so so soft, the lower belly very very soft, good snuggling and smothering area.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 27, 2009)

tishntosh said:


> you know i'm an ass man but lately i have equalled into the place where the belly hangs down and the upper most thighs are and the vagina meet.
> that pouch area of softness rules! it's like the upper thighs are so so soft, the lower belly very very soft, good snuggling and smothering area.



ah yes, another FUPA lover...its awesome


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Jan 4, 2010)

Fupa thats great thought my gaggle of friends and I were the only ones who used that term!!! ..FUPA..


----------



## Tooz (Jan 4, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> ah yes, another FUPA lover...its awesome





KHayes666 said:


> I don't go down on anyone, not into the smell of fupa's....sorry.



shaboomies


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tooz said:


> shaboomies



I don't like the smell....meaning I keep my face and nose out of there. Never said I didn't like patting, rubbing or penetrating the area.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jan 6, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> ah yes, another FUPA lover...its awesome



Help me out here...what's FUPA stand for? I'm not in the know. Thanks. :bow:


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> Help me out here...what's FUPA stand for? I'm not in the know. Thanks. :bow:



I'm going to be radical and suggest you google, here.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 6, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> Help me out here...what's FUPA stand for? I'm not in the know. Thanks. :bow:


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fupa

P.S. it stands for Fat Upper Pubic Area.


----------



## katorade (Jan 6, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> Help me out here...what's FUPA stand for? I'm not in the know. Thanks. :bow:



It stands for fat upper pussy area. "Pubic" would be the PC or unisex version.

Even worse nickname is "gunt". I'll let you work that one out for yourself.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jan 8, 2010)

So now I'm in the know...thanks.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it the same as The Fonz? A fat Mons?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2010)

View attachment Fonz.jpg


Ayyyyy! I love a Fonz!


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 9, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't like the smell....meaning I keep my face and nose out of there. Never said I didn't like patting, rubbing or penetrating the area.



My last ex actually loved the smell,he said it was a turn on....


----------



## Adrian (Jan 10, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> My last ex actually loved the smell,he said it was a turn on....


I am one who also loves the smell!


----------



## katherine22 (Jan 10, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't like the smell....meaning I keep my face and nose out of there. Never said I didn't like patting, rubbing or penetrating the area.


'
You don't like the smell??? Get over yourself. When the revolution takes place you will be relegated to mopping the floor in the women's cancer ward.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think my FUPA really smells :/


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2010)

And like a guys nether regions always smell as fresh as a daisy.

I personally will not let a guy near me until I have had a shower, but that is me. I am a bit fanatical about that.

I am that fanatical about it, that I always carry stuff to ensure I do not ever smell in my day to day life also.

TMI I know.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 10, 2010)

katherine22 said:


> '
> You don't like the smell??? Get over yourself. When the revolution takes place you will be relegated to mopping the floor in the women's cancer ward.



when Gabriel blows his horn, I shall be playing the tuba


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Amatrix (Jan 12, 2010)

Ahahahaha 
the good old Fupa.
I have one, and I keep it clean.As most ladies do.


My favorite spot on a woman is this little area between her thigh and her belly... right where her hip bone is.
I can feel mine if I press through some fat. I love that...I love to nibble on it, or be nibbled there.:blush:


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2010)

Amatrix said:


> My favorite spot on a woman is this little area between her thigh and her belly... right where her hip bone is.
> I can feel mine if I press through some fat. I love that...I love to nibble on it, or be nibbled there.:blush:



Mine makes the most awesome noise!


----------



## wrench13 (Jan 16, 2010)

My fav is the hass - spot where hips meet ass !

And FUPA ( not liking that term but accurate) is also hot too. Heck, I'll wear a FUPA like a hat when I'm down there


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jan 16, 2010)

katherine22 said:


> '
> You don't like the smell??? Get over yourself. When the revolution takes place you will be relegated to mopping the floor in the women's cancer ward.



Yeah dude, seriously. Man up and get it done! You get used to it, and after a while you start loving it. I'll bet you didn't like your first beer, either...it's just an acquired taste, that's all:eat2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Yeah dude, seriously. Man up and get it done! You get used to it, and after a while you start loving it. I'll bet you didn't like your first beer, either...it's just an acquired taste, that's all:eat2:



I don't drink lol

Oh and again, just because I don't bury my face in it...doesn't mean I'm not burying something else more important in it ;-)

Its fun to play with tho, least we can agree on that


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Oh and again, just because I don't bury my face in it...doesn't mean I'm not burying something else more important in it ;-)



Yeah, more important for whom exactly?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, more important for whom exactly?


This wins the internet for today.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, more important for whom exactly?



Whatever puts a smile on her beautiful face is more important, and I got that covered.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Whatever puts a smile on her beautiful face is more important, and I got that covered.



Yeah, that wasn't an answer to my question.


----------



## name2come (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Whatever puts a smile on her beautiful face is more important, and I got that covered.



You may be surprised to learn that women enjoy receiving oral sex. True story.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

name2come said:


> You may be surprised to learn that women enjoy receiving oral sex. True story.



I'm well aware that they enjoy oral sex, I just can't give it myself. My point is I find other ways to please them, take it or leave it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm well aware that they enjoy oral sex, I just can't give it myself. My point is I find other ways to please them, take it or leave it.



Sorry, Hayes. Most would leave it ... some sooner, some later. Oral sex is hugely important to most women. Nothing else really gets the job done, so to speak, on a regular basis. Oh, you'll hear all kinds of "it doesn't matter" ... until it does ... and it will. Eventually, it will.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sorry, Hayes. Most would leave it ... some sooner, some later. Oral sex is hugely important to most women. Nothing else really gets the job done, so to speak, on a regular basis. Oh, you'll hear all kinds of "it doesn't matter" ... until it does ... and it will. Eventually, it will.



If most would leave it, so be it. Thankfully I found someone who I've already explained this to and she understands. Like I said, there are other ways to please a woman that leave them moaning and happy....and like I said I got it covered.

I'm not saying its a bad smell in general, I'm not saying other guys don't like it, and unlike some other folks around here I'm not saying "how could anyone like it?" All I'm saying is for some reason my nasal passages reject certain smells and vagina is one of them.

If I offended people by making it seem like I meant "women smell bad" then I apologize. Some things smell good to me that shouldn't, some things smell bad to me that shouldn't *shrugs* nothing I can do about it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 17, 2010)

Kevin, I know you didn't mean any harm, but there are things about women and their sexuality you need to understand.

We are told from early on to be modest and possibly ashamed of our natural bodies; that can mean body hair, size, shape, or smell. We are sold aisles full of drug store products to make us more acceptable and pleasing to men. Shave, pluck, deodorize, etc.

Sexuality is very personal and has great potential for both pleasure and vulnerability. Women want reassurance their partner wants both to get pleasure from them and receive pleasure.

This may be TMI, but for a woman like me, who is fertile, I want to know my partner wants to please me in bed even if it means engaging in activities that won't make me pregnant. We all understand that the male of the species is driven to impregnate the female, but as Kate Hepburn said, "nature is what we were put on this earth to rise above." Oral sex is a way a man can demonstrate that he is willing to satisfy his partner absent of the chance to impregnate her, and thus it is very important to many women.

I'm not trying to call you out here Kevin, I just think as a young man, you really need to understand how hurtful some of these comments can be.


----------



## katorade (Jan 17, 2010)

haha #1: Apparently all vaginas smell the same.

haha #2: Other acts can "make up" for lack of oral sex and the fact that a woman's most feminine parts are disgusting to at least one of his senses.

haha #3: "Understands" means "I don't like it, either."


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If most would leave it, so be it. Thankfully I found someone who I've already explained this to and she understands. Like I said, there are other ways to please a woman that leave them moaning and happy....and like I said I got it covered.
> 
> I'm not saying its a bad smell in general, I'm not saying other guys don't like it, and unlike some other folks around here I'm not saying "how could anyone like it?" All I'm saying is for some reason my nasal passages reject certain smells and vagina is one of them.
> 
> If I offended people by making it seem like I meant "women smell bad" then I apologize. Some things smell good to me that shouldn't, some things smell bad to me that shouldn't *shrugs* nothing I can do about it.



Hayes, I'm far from offended. My hoonder smells like warm chocolate chip cookies, at all times, and let's face it anyway: You ain't gettin' near it, and we're BOTH more than happy about that . So this isn't about me. 

I'm being honest with you. Most women, even those who say it doesn't matter, find that it does matter. A LOT. A whole, whole helluva a LOT. When I was in my 20's, I wouldn't have had the confidence to tell my lover just how much it mattered. Fortunately, I've been with very few men who didn't already know that. I had one boyfriend who was turned off by oral sex, period (giving and receiving) and that ... didn't last. In his case, I think it was a whole lotta religious conditioning masking a whole lotta repression further masking some latent homosexual tendencies. But yeah, I know ... a lot of men just don't particularly enjoy oral sex ... although they are smart enough to learn how to do it, learn how to do it well, and learn how to enjoy ... if not the act ... then at least the screamingly obvious pleasure that they're giving to their partners. 

I'm not preaching at you, Hayes. You don't like it. You believe that you've found a woman for whom it won't ever matter. And hey, I agree with you, there are also other ways to frost the cake ... but ... perhaps you'd agree that while masturbating gets the job done, there are a gazillionty OTHER, far superior paths that you'd rather travel down to arrive at the same destination?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Kevin, I know you didn't mean any harm, but there are things about women and their sexuality you need to understand.
> 
> We are told from early on to be modest and possibly ashamed of our natural bodies; that can mean body hair, size, shape, or smell. We are sold aisles full of drug store products to make us more acceptable and pleasing to men. Shave, pluck, deodorize, etc.
> 
> ...



Did I not get through apologizing? I realize how I came off was wrong.



katorade said:


> haha #1: Apparently all vaginas smell the same.
> 
> haha #2: Other acts can "make up" for lack of oral sex and the fact that a woman's most feminine parts are disgusting to at least one of his senses.
> 
> haha #3: "Understands" means "I don't like it, either."



My missuz says gimmie kissuz



TraciJo67 said:


> Hayes, I'm far from offended. My hoonder smells like warm chocolate chip cookies, at all times, and let's face it anyway: You ain't gettin' near it, and we're BOTH more than happy about that . So this isn't about me.
> 
> I'm being honest with you. Most women, even those who say it doesn't matter, find that it does matter. A LOT. A whole, whole helluva a LOT. When I was in my 20's, I wouldn't have had the confidence to tell my lover just how much it mattered. Fortunately, I've been with very few men who didn't already know that. I had one boyfriend who was turned off by oral sex, period (giving and receiving) and that ... didn't last. In his case, I think it was a whole lotta religious conditioning masking a whole lotta repression further masking some latent homosexual tendencies. But yeah, I know ... a lot of men just don't particularly enjoy oral sex ... although they are smart enough to learn how to do it, learn how to do it well, and learn how to enjoy ... if not the act ... then at least the screamingly obvious pleasure that they're giving to their partners.
> 
> I'm not preaching at you, Hayes. You don't like it. You believe that you've found a woman for whom it won't ever matter. And hey, I agree with you, there are also other ways to frost the cake ... but ... p*erhaps you'd agree that while masturbating gets the job done, there are a gazillionty OTHER, far superior paths that you'd rather travel down to arrive at the same destination?*



Isn't that what I said earlier? Oral sex is very important, I just can't oblige. However there are other forms of sex that are far superior that I can, have and will oblige.


----------



## katorade (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Did I not get through apologizing? I realize how I came off was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Far superior to _who_? Also, do you accept oral for yourself?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Did I not get through apologizing? I realize how I came off was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kevin, I don't think you understood me.

I've lived nearly 20 years longer than you have, and more importantly, I am a woman. I know what being a woman _feels_ like. I know what feels ... meh, what feels good, what feels great, what feels sublime. I know that many women are afraid to ask for what they really want, either because they've been conditioned -- inaccurately, I might add -- that their vaginas are akin to reeking swampland or because they just don't know (they haven't had a skilled lover) or for multiple other reasons. Nothing -- and I mean, nothing -- feels better than oral sex, when administered by someone who knows what he/she is doing. There is nothing "far superior". Really. Trust me. I know


----------



## katorade (Jan 17, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Kevin, I don't think you understood me.
> 
> I've lived nearly 20 years longer than you have, and more importantly, I am a woman. I know what being a woman _feels_ like. I know what feels ... meh, what feels good, what feels great, what feels sublime. I know that many women are afraid to ask for what they really want, either because they've been conditioned -- inaccurately, I might add -- that their vaginas are akin to reeking swampland or because they just don't know (they haven't had a skilled lover) or for multiple other reasons. Nothing -- and I mean, nothing -- feels better than oral sex, when administered by someone who knows what he/she is doing. There is nothing "far superior". Really. Trust me. I know



I'll have to slightly disagree with you here. Not all women put it at the very top of the list, though most women would rank it as highly favorable. My stance is that nothing makes up for the _lack_ of it. 

You can get by without it, and sure, you can enjoy yourself without it, but no, for 98% of women it's not favorable, and fuck all if any woman wants to hear the reason she's not getting it is because her scent makes her man sick.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2010)

katorade said:


> I'll have to slightly disagree with you here. Not all women put it at the very top of the list, though most women would rank it as highly favorable. *My stance is that nothing makes up for the lack of it. *
> 
> You can get by without it, and sure, you can enjoy yourself without it, but no, for 98% of women it's not favorable, and fuck all if any woman wants to hear the reason she's not getting it is because her scent makes her man sick.



OK, the highlighted part I can agree with. To me though, going without oral sex is like trying to paint a masterpiece with primary colors alone. Something's missing from the formula. 

Where I can at least somewhat empathize with Hayes (imagine that) is he probably can't help his aversion. Even if he were to agree that it's somehow 'wrong' to feel as he does, where does he go from there? Better to just be upfront about it and let the cards fall where they may. I wasn't trying to argue him out of the aversion -- just point out that unfortunately, it's a biggie to most women. Even if it's not necessarily an issue at the beginning of a relationship.

When I was newly involved with my husband, he could *look* at me in a certain way and I'd be all aflutter. But as you know, that newness wears off. And then what? Mad skillz had better be there. Wouldn't you agree with that? :bow: (Say yes, damn you)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol, I get scared if some new man I talk to starts carrying on about how much he loves performing oral sex......'cause I feel a big yawn coming on and don't want to tell him that if I like him otherwise. I'm one of those that do believe that it is far better to give than receive......

That being said.....if a guy likes me putting his you know what in my mouth, I truly don't want to hear that my parts are "undesireable" for whatever reason. 

So......a man can find a woman that doesn't particularly want it.....but the wording/attitude is VERY important.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Kevin, I don't think you understood me.
> 
> I've lived nearly 20 years longer than you have, and more importantly, I am a woman. I know what being a woman _feels_ like. I know what feels ... meh, what feels good, what feels great, what feels sublime. I know that many women are afraid to ask for what they really want, either because they've been conditioned -- inaccurately, I might add -- that their vaginas are akin to reeking swampland or because they just don't know (they haven't had a skilled lover) or for multiple other reasons. *Nothing -- and I mean, nothing -- feels better than oral sex, when administered by someone who knows what he/she is doing. *There is nothing "far superior". Really. Trust me. I know



I understood you totally, however your opinion is just that, your OPINION.

Sure, YOU may think that....YOU may feel that way and some others may agree with you. However there are those who would disagree, including someone I think is beyond special.

The rush I feel for one of my kinks may feel good to me, but it won't feel that good to some others. For example, if some dude went on here saying getting a Rusty Trombone is the greatest feeling in the history of the world, that's his opinion but it doesn't mean everybody agrees. In fact someone else could butt in and say "No way dude, a REVERSE rusty trombone is a better feeling" 

I'm sure there are a lot of women who feel oral sex is important, however I met someone who doesn't. In her own words "Sex is whatever you and your partner feel is right for both of you. If you like giving it and you like taking it then all is well. Its all about trial and error, some people may like things that others don't. There are certain things I'm uncomfortable with and I have explained why, its called a compromise."

Whereas you have a "Don't like giving oral sex then get the fuck out" attitude, some of us can compromise and find new and other ways to make each other happy when conventional methods are out of the question. We both have our opinions, lets leave it at that


----------



## katorade (Jan 17, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, the highlighted part I can agree with. To me though, going without oral sex is like trying to paint a masterpiece with primary colors alone. Something's missing from the formula.
> 
> Where I can at least somewhat empathize with Hayes (imagine that) is he probably can't help his aversion. Even if he were to agree that it's somehow 'wrong' to feel as he does, where does he go from there? Better to just be upfront about it and let the cards fall where they may. I wasn't trying to argue him out of the aversion -- just point out that unfortunately, it's a biggie to most women. Even if it's not necessarily an issue at the beginning of a relationship.
> 
> When I was newly involved with my husband, he could *look* at me in a certain way and I'd be all aflutter. But as you know, that newness wears off. And then what? Mad skillz had better be there. Wouldn't you agree with that? :bow: (Say yes, damn you)



Yep, the "something's missing" part gets louder and louder after a while, especially i going without it is a compromise. What exactly is the compromise?

Whatever, though. It takes a big man to admit he's a sub-par lover.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

katorade said:


> Yep, the "something's missing" part gets louder and louder after a while, especially i going without it is a compromise. What exactly is the compromise?
> 
> *Whatever, though. It takes a big man to admit he's a sub-par lover.*



Who said I was a sub-par lover? I just don't go down on people, I still penetrate just not with my mouth.

I know a guy who can't get it up unless the woman dresses in a french maid costume, is he sub-par lover because certain things don't turn him on? For all we know he's an outstanding lover for those who actually dress up in that costume.

It takes a pretty small person to judge someone else based on their preferences.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If most would leave it, so be it. Thankfully I found someone who I've already explained this to and she understands. Like I said, there are other ways to please a woman that leave them moaning and happy....and like I said I got it covered.
> 
> I'm not saying its a bad smell in general, I'm not saying other guys don't like it, and unlike some other folks around here I'm not saying "how could anyone like it?" All I'm saying is for some reason my nasal passages reject certain smells and vagina is one of them.
> 
> If I offended people by making it seem like I meant "women smell bad" then I apologize. Some things smell good to me that shouldn't, some things smell bad to me that shouldn't *shrugs* nothing I can do about it.



you know, just a thought, if you like us "bigger girls" you might think that we have an odor anyway...my suggestion is, (and if this is done right, it can be quite sexy) be honest explain you have a sensitive nose and wash the area with a warm washcloth, making it an enjoyable experience for both of you...if you cant get past the smell then, well, then it is a different reason entirely...just a thought...(and yes, i have washed others, it works well!)


----------



## katorade (Jan 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Who said I was a sub-par lover? I just don't go down on people, I still penetrate just not with my mouth.
> 
> I know a guy who can't get it up unless the woman dresses in a french maid costume, is he sub-par lover because certain things don't turn him on? For all we know he's an outstanding lover for those who actually dress up in that costume.
> 
> It takes a pretty small person to judge someone else based on their preferences.




Uh, yes, he is a sub-par lover. Not being willing to offer your partner one of the most basic, pleasurable, intimate parts of the sexual experience because it gives you a case of the ickies is sub-par. Not being able to perform sexually at all with a person you care about without the strictest of scenarios in play is DEFINITELY sub-par.

It has absolutely nothing to do with preference.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, just a thought, if you like us "bigger girls" you might think that we have an odor anyway...my suggestion is, (and if this is done right, it can be quite sexy) be honest explain you have a sensitive nose and wash the area with a warm washcloth, making it an enjoyable experience for both of you...if you cant get past the smell then, well, then it is a different reason entirely...just a thought...(and yes, i have washed others, it works well!)



Taking a shower together, soaping each other up, running your hands all over each other.......gee, sounds like foreplay....and you KNOW those parts are clean if you washed them yourself


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 18, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, just a thought, if you like us "bigger girls" you might think that we have an odor anyway...my suggestion is, (and if this is done right, it can be quite sexy) be honest explain you have a sensitive nose and wash the area with a warm washcloth, making it an enjoyable experience for both of you...if you cant get past the smell then, well, then it is a different reason entirely...just a thought...(and yes, i have washed others, it works well!)



I appreciate your input, and like I said I worded my original post wrong initially. I'm not saying women smell bad, I'm saying for reasons I can't understand, I don't like the smell of vagina. I've taken showers with girls and then try to give them oral but I still couldn't get past it. I can't help what I don't like, same way my g/f won't let me eat bologna in her room because she can't stand the smell. I know a guy who loves the smell of gasoline and his g/f hates it. Point is, some people like certain smells and others will not. I seem to be dealt genetics that is turned off by the smell, if I could change it I would.



katorade said:


> Uh, yes, he is a sub-par lover. Not being willing to offer your partner one of the most basic, pleasurable, intimate parts of the sexual experience because it gives you a case of the ickies is sub-par. Not being able to perform sexually at all with a person you care about without the strictest of scenarios in play is DEFINITELY sub-par.
> 
> It has absolutely nothing to do with preference.



You fail....in so many ways. Did your mind not process how its possible to work a compromise or are you just so full of hatred the mere thought of not getting what you want compels you to call someone inadequate based on the one drawback? Maybe you just aren't experienced enough but there are other ways to make a girl happy, and like I said before....its covered.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Taking a shower together, soaping each other up, running your hands all over each other.......gee, sounds like foreplay....and you KNOW those parts are clean if you washed them yourself



Like I said before, been there. At this point, I'm willing to try again but I doubt I'll be able to do it. Its worth a shot, and if it makes her happy that I at least attempted then I'll try.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 18, 2010)

Kevin, try thinking of it this way. You could have the best ground game in the league, ever but if you can't put it in the air once in awhile you'll never make the playoffs.  

Srsly, variety can be had in many ways but the willingness to put your lover's needs ahead of your own, to subordinate yourself in some way, can be just as important as any specific act. I love going down on a BBW _almost_ as much as penetration so it's absolutely not any type of concession for me. When/if she does ask for something outside my comfort zone I'm happy to oblige though because it's a chance to surrender myself; to become a part of something more intimate and engaging. When I'm really there in the moment her arousal *is* my pleasure in a very real sense. Completely quenching someone else's desire absent any attention on your own is a special kind of fulfillment. I honestly hope you find access to that however you can.


----------



## Kortana (Jan 18, 2010)

So you know how most of the time women say things that actually mean other things? Well here is another translation for you:

"I dont mind if you don't go down on me" or "I don't miss oral sex" or "I don't like oral sex" or "It's ok if it's not your thing" these things actually mean:

"I have never had oral sex" or "It's never been done properly"


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kortana said:


> So you know how most of the time women say things that actually mean other things? Well here is another translation for you:
> 
> "I dont mind if you don't go down on me" or "I don't miss oral sex" or "I don't like oral sex" or "It's ok if it's not your thing" these things actually mean:
> 
> "I have never had oral sex" or "It's never been done properly"



Or "Although I'd just about beg, borrow, steal *or* kill for some oral sex, I'm afraid that you're going to be repulsed by my girly parts."


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 18, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> In her own words "Sex is whatever you and your partner feel is right for both of you. If you like giving it and you like taking it then all is well. Its all about trial and error, some people may like things that others don't. There are certain things I'm uncomfortable with and I have explained why, its called a compromise."



Look, when she stops letting you cum, I'll call it a compromise.. until then..


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 18, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Look, when she stops letting you cum, I'll call it a compromise.. until then..



So because I don't eat pussy I'm not allowed to enjoy myself or find other ways to make my partner arroused? Is that what everyone is telling me?

Good thing I found a partner who's not so shallow.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 18, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> So because I don't eat pussy I'm not allowed to enjoy myself or find other ways to make my partner arroused? Is that what everyone is telling me?
> 
> Good thing I found a partner who's not so shallow.



Is she having orgasms from other things that you're doing? Most women have trouble orgasming from intercourse alone and some can't orgasm from manual stimulation. Many women (although of course not all) find oral stimulation to be the sole or main method of orgasming. My point is that if you're having orgasms and she isn't, it isn't fair. She may be aroused and enjoy sex, but it just isn't the same. You may not think it's a problem and she may not either.. yet.. most people will get sick of that because it becomes an issue of you being satisfied and her never truly reaching that point of satisfaction. It's an inequality and believe me, issues in the bedroom can and will leak over into other parts of your relationship.

To me, it has nothing to do with being shallow or not.. it's about equality in the relationship and not being so selfish that you refuse to satisfy a partner.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 18, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Is she having orgasms from other things that you're doing? Most women have trouble orgasming from intercourse alone and some can't orgasm from manual stimulation. Many women (although of course not all) find oral stimulation to be the sole or main method of orgasming. My point is that if you're having orgasms and she isn't, it isn't fair. She may be aroused and enjoy sex, but it just isn't the same. You may not think it's a problem and she may not either.. yet.. most people will get sick of that because it becomes an issue of you being satisfied and her never truly reaching that point of satisfaction. It's an inequality and believe me, issues in the bedroom can and will leak over into other parts of your relationship.
> 
> To me, it has nothing to do with being shallow or not.. it's about equality in the relationship and not being so selfish that you refuse to satisfy a partner.



Ah, I see where you're coming from. I should have said earlier that I believe in fair trade. I wouldn't allow myself to cum if she wasn't cumming herself, but I've found ways for both of us to do it. That's what I meant by compromise, I'm not just getting my rocks off here and not hers.....besides, anyone who knows me knows I usually make my partner cum before cumming myself.

Besides, unless you reinvent yourself your sex life gets tired eventually. Ask most of our parents for example, so I say enjoy it while you can.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 18, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Ah, I see where you're coming from. I should have said earlier that I believe in fair trade. I wouldn't allow myself to cum if she wasn't cumming herself, but I've found ways for both of us to do it. That's what I meant by compromise, I'm not just getting my rocks off here and not hers.....besides, anyone who knows me knows I usually make my partner cum before cumming myself.
> 
> Besides, unless you reinvent yourself your sex life gets tired eventually. Ask most of our parents for example, so I say enjoy it while you can.



I'm glad to hear that she's enjoying the experience too, but I still maintain that oral is a huge source of pleasure for most women and I think it's important for a woman who enjoys it to experience it sometimes. I realize you don't like the smell (most don't) but keep in mind that as adults in adult relationships, sometimes people have to do things they don't necessarily enjoy but do anyway to maintain the relationship and make their partner happy. 

That's all I'm going to bother saying on this because there's no point in further discussing it. I can't force you to go down on your girlfriend but just look at this as food for thought from someone who has been on the shitty end of this stick.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 18, 2010)

*S*ocialbfly, *G*reen Eyed Fairy,*T*racijo have all made wonderful points;but, I'll add another perspective...

At the end of the day to each his own ... you have folks that are not into "oral sex" for whatever reason and those that do... 

I happen to enjoy oral sex very much... 

Nothing is better than burying your face and getting your nose all nice and shiney... Makes me want to do those biceps curls and neck curls in the gym :happy: 

*N*ow folks have made a point that they like things when it's done correctly. I have found communication to be very important and it's not that a person is not up to par;but, everyone likes something different or a technique to be don't differently...

*I* like to make the analogy of eating oysters. It's take a rare individual to eat raw oysters on the half shell for the first time without gagging. It was a gradual process .. 

1. Put your cocktail sauce, horseradish,twist of lemon on each oyster shell. 
2. Place some oyster crackers in your mouth
3. You then try your raw oysters.

---------------------

*N*ow with the subject at hand... along with taking a shower and the foreplay... Nothing wrong with trying various flavored body gels to get one use to the experience. Gradually you are able to reach a point where no flaovered gels are needed... 

*O*f course being in shape is always important...

this one site with some helpful hints..to keep in shape. 

*Cunnilingus Tips: How to Eat a Girl Out for a Longer Time*

Like most humans, you may find that your jaw and tongue become fatigued with longer performances. If that happens and you stop while in the middle of performing cunnilingus, you have just shot any chance you have of getting laid for the next several weeks, if not months. 


Its a fact that the tongue actually contains nerve endings that can be very pleasurable, which is why performing cunnilingus can provide oral pleasure for both.

*1.Cunnilingus Tips: Reach for your nose.*

Stick your tongue out as far as you can and try to touch your nose. In this position, hold your muscles in place and try to move the tip of your tongue around. Practice this maneuver in sets starting with clockwise, then counter-clockwise, and end with up and down movements.


*2.Cunnilingus Tips: Fine tune your muscle control.*

Relax your neck muscles and keep your jaw loose. Point your tongue while simultaneously trying to keep in constant contact with the top and bottom of your mouth. Once you get the hang of this, practice moving your tongue in and out of your mouth, but remember to keep constant contact with the top and bottom of your mouth. This is not an easy task and will take some work, but it will significantly help improve the way you perform cunnilingus and your performance time.


*3.Cunnilingus Tips: Practice your tongue curls.*

Stick your tongue straight out, keeping it flat and relaxed. Practice slowly curling the wide tip of the tongue upward, downward, and side-to-side. Practice these in comfortable sets and hold each move for at least two seconds before moving to the next set.


*4.Cunnilingus Tips: Learn to relax.*

This is a fairly simple movement and I suggest this as a warm-up or cool down. Keep your tongue relaxed and open your mouth. Move your tongue in and out, but make sure it stays completely relaxed - do not point it. 


And that's it, guys. As you can see, these exercises are hardly as intense as the exercises you probably practiced at the gym to win her over in the first place. So practice these exercises whenever you get a chance. You can do them while you watch the big game, while you play solitaire, or while youre stuck in traffic. You can do these anywhere, but the point is for you to make sure that you do them. After all, if you can better satisfy your special lady while barely moving, then you would be pretty foolish not to do so!

*Source*

It's All About Sexual Curiosity

==========


----------



## katorade (Jan 18, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Kevin, try thinking of it this way. You could have the best ground game in the league, ever but if you can't put it in the air once in awhile you'll never make the playoffs.
> 
> Srsly, variety can be had in many ways but the willingness to put your lover's needs ahead of your own, to subordinate yourself in some way, can be just as important as any specific act. I love going down on a BBW _almost_ as much as penetration so it's absolutely not any type of concession for me. When/if she does ask for something outside my comfort zone I'm happy to oblige though because it's a chance to surrender myself; to become a part of something more intimate and engaging. When I'm really there in the moment her arousal *is* my pleasure in a very real sense. Completely quenching someone else's desire absent any attention on your own is a special kind of fulfillment. I honestly hope you find access to that however you can.





thatgirl08 said:


> Is she having orgasms from other things that you're doing? Most women have trouble orgasming from intercourse alone and some can't orgasm from manual stimulation. Many women (although of course not all) find oral stimulation to be the sole or main method of orgasming. My point is that if you're having orgasms and she isn't, it isn't fair. She may be aroused and enjoy sex, but it just isn't the same. You may not think it's a problem and she may not either.. yet.. most people will get sick of that because it becomes an issue of you being satisfied and her never truly reaching that point of satisfaction. It's an inequality and believe me, issues in the bedroom can and will leak over into other parts of your relationship.
> 
> To me, it has nothing to do with being shallow or not.. it's about equality in the relationship and not being so selfish that you refuse to satisfy a partner.



This. These. Ditto. 

It's not hate or any personal grudge. It's also, laughably, definitely not about me not knowing how to please a woman. It's about realizing that a better way to compromise in a relationship is sacrificing and giving something of yourself for your partner without expecting anything, and the bonus happens when they give something back in return. 

Sexual relationships, and really any relationships, are far more fulfilling that way than when you prohibit each other from pleasure or happiness. _THAT_ is when it becomes sub-par.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 18, 2010)

katorade said:


> This. These. Ditto.
> 
> It's not hate or any personal grudge. It's also, laughably, definitely not about me not knowing how to please a woman. It's about realizing that a better way to compromise in a relationship is sacrificing and giving something of yourself for your partner without expecting anything, and the bonus happens when they give something back in return.
> 
> *Sexual relationships, and really any relationships, are far more fulfilling that way than when you prohibit each other from pleasure or happiness. THAT is when it becomes sub-par.*



I'm not prohibiting her from sexual pleasure....as she told me she was ok with my preference. The same way there are certain things she doesn't like that I don't because I was respect her wishes.

If she told me she wanted to try it and it meant a lot to her, I'd at least make an attempt to please her. If I was able to do it, I'm a better person for it...if I couldn't do it, least I could say I tried.

So until the day comes when a partner of mine says "I'd like to try you going down on me" then I'll continue to do things my way and find compromises in other areas.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 19, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not prohibiting her from sexual pleasure....as she told me she was ok with my preference. The same way there are certain things she doesn't like that I don't because I was respect her wishes.
> 
> If she told me she wanted to try it and it meant a lot to her, I'd at least make an attempt to please her. If I was able to do it, I'm a better person for it...if I couldn't do it, least I could say I tried.
> 
> *So until the day comes when a partner of mine says "I'd like to try you going down on me" then I'll continue to do things my way and find compromises in other areas.*



If she has to ask you don't deserve it!  Again, srsly Kevin, I don't care whether you ever go downtown. I'm not talking about a specific act so much as your attitude (as have been most of the posters here, I'd say). You should realize however that even though communication is important in bed and everywhere else a lot of ladies only take _volunteers_ down there. Putting it on them to ask is a little declasse' in itself. Trust me, women can tell if it's a "got to do" vs a "get to do" for you. "Trying" and "attempting" are not exactly words of passion, capisce? You're either in it with enthusiasm and ardor or you've got no business there to begin with. So final word on the matter for me, get your head totally in the game (pun egregiously intended) or just stay in the locker room. 

OK, final, final word; you have NO IDEA what you're missing!! :eat2::happy::smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> If she has to ask you don't deserve it!  Again, srsly Kevin, I don't care whether you ever go downtown. I'm not talking about a specific act so much as your attitude (as have been most of the posters here, I'd say). You should realize however that even though communication is important in bed and everywhere else a lot of ladies only take _volunteers_ down there. Putting it on them to ask is a little declasse' in itself. Trust me, women can tell if it's a "got to do" vs a "get to do" for you. "Trying" and "attempting" are not exactly words of passion, capisce? You're either in it with enthusiasm and ardor or you've got no business there to begin with. So final word on the matter for me, get your head totally in the game (pun egregiously intended) or just stay in the locker room.
> 
> *OK, final, final word; you have NO IDEA what you're missing!! :eat2::happy::smitten:*



My attitude is that because I can't bring myself to do something, I make up for it in other areas, positions, scenarios, etc....its called a COMPROMISE. Capisce?

If a girl I was dating didn't like to give head, I wouldn't force her too if she was uncomfortable with it. Same way I'm not comfortable giving head of my own, I don't want to feel forced. Then again, if a woman (and apparently there are several) have this "do this for me or I'm outta here" philosophy then my philosophy is "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out" because I'm not about force. Everyone has different ways of going about sex, positions and what have you....if apparently me not liking the smell of vagina which prohibits me from doing the Hungarian Tongue Roll makes me an asshole in the eyes of Dimensions, so be it. And spare me with the "No, you're an asshole because you refuse to satisfy a woman for her needs" responses, there are SEVERAL ways to satisfy a woman and her needs which I happily provide.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 19, 2010)

From The Devil's Dictionary
COMPROMISE, n.
Such an adjustment of conflicting interests as gives each adversary the satisfaction of thinking he has got what he ought not to have, and is deprived of nothing except what was justly his due.  

Kevin, I'm not saying you're an asshole. You're just young yet. Otherwise you'd understand that every woman's scent is different. Sure, some are more appetizing than others but even from day to day the same woman can vary quite a bit. I'm really starting to question whether their smell/taste is the real issue for you though. They're not a snack; the taste is incidental. You might not go there for the view either but it's irrelevant. It's about CONNECTING! You really shouldn't ever be willing to compromise there. Even if she doesn't want or need it your _unabashed_ willingness affords a greater connectedness. Don't take my word; ask the ladies. I'm clear I'm probably flogging a dead horse here but if I were in your shoes I'd want someone to try and reach me. See the last line of my previous post, I'm tellin' ya! :happy:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't believe that I'm actually saying this, but ... I think that Hayes has a point. He believes that he's found something that works for him and for his GF and to that end, who are we to tell him differently? If his GF comes here to complain, I'll be standing in line to offer advise  But that's not happening. 

For my own part, and speaking generally here (very, very, VERY generally) ... I wouldn't want for my partner to do something that I absolutely knew he wasn't fully vested in. Even knowing that he was willing ... if I caught even the vaguest hint of reluctance, I wouldn't be able to relax and enjoy myself at all.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 19, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> If his GF comes here to complain, I'll be standing in line to offer advise  But that's not happening..


Unless of course she SHOULD be complaining and she's not and oh dear the poor girl's just suffering so be a man and do it already.

I've gotten that vibe in a couple places on this thread.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Unless of course she SHOULD be complaining and she's not and oh dear the poor girl's just suffering so be a man and do it already.
> 
> I've gotten that vibe in a couple places on this thread.



Yeah. I've been partially responsible for that vibe because I've been thinking about it from a woman's perspective (and one who has in the past been on the shitty end of the satisfaction deal - until I learned to ask for what I wanted, which didn't happen until ... oh, yesterday ). But the reality is, he's clearly uncomfortable with it and if it's a huge, hairy problem for him ... he's not going to be able to mask that discomfort, no matter how much he may want to. Bottom line, though: While speculation about the subject matter itself should be a free-for-all topic, I really shouldn't have personalized it to Hayes' relationship. 

Generally speaking, from experience, apropros to nothing (except to pontificate): Young women often have a hard time asking for what they want/need in a sexual relationship. For most of my 20s, I felt conditioned to act like a porn star no matter HOW I really felt. I won't go into the list of reasons, which aren't the same for all people anyway. I just think it truly is part of the learning curve for so many of us. I don't think that the men I was involved with would have caught even the vaguest whiff (heh) that I was faking at times. I think of that, and of how common that seemed to be among my female friends, and ... well, it's hard not to personalize it.


----------



## katorade (Jan 19, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Unless of course she SHOULD be complaining and she's not and oh dear the poor girl's just suffering so be a man and do it already.
> 
> I've gotten that vibe in a couple places on this thread.



It's more about the fact that she gets to be the recipient of "i'm not going down on you because pussy is stank."


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> Unless of course she SHOULD be complaining and she's not and oh dear the poor girl's just suffering so be a man and do it already.
> 
> I've gotten that vibe in a couple places on this thread.



Good, because that's the vibe I was going for. 

It's honestly a little sickening how quick you are to mock this.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 19, 2010)

This just in: girls can fake orgasms for YEARS and their guy can be none the wiser.


----------



## calauria (Jan 19, 2010)

I think anyone, male or female should not be demanded to perform a sexual act if they don't want. It seems like there is a double standard when it comes to a male not wanting to perform a sexual act on a female. Just because we are conditioned to believe that males are sex animals does not mean that they enjoy every act of sex and they should not be demanded, coerced, given ultimatums if they don't perform said act.


----------



## name2come (Jan 19, 2010)

No one is demanding anyone engage in sexual activity they don't care for. The issue is the explanation which veers uncomfortably into vagina shaming. Having had the privilige of smelling a range of vaginas in my day, I don't think a universal condemnation is remotely warranted. The smell is mild, usually, and while I could understand not being turned on, I don't particularly understand taking the time to be turned off to the point of hostility towards being near the area. What's more, this kind of reaction is very much coddled by elements of our culture, so I don't think pushing back a little does anything to deny someone their sexuality so much as it acts to counterbalance social prejudices.


----------



## jenboo (Jan 20, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Did I not get through apologizing? I realize how I came off was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





use a dental dam then you wont smell anything but the latex


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 20, 2010)

Just thought this was funny. Probably could be posted anywhere in HP just as well? 

http://basicinstructions.net/basic-.../how-to-tell-someone-that-they-are-wrong.html


----------



## auntiemoo (Jan 21, 2010)

Kevin - you just do what feels right to you and your partner and that's that. You don't have to defend yourself to anyone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2010)

IF I have offended Kevin or it came off as me "telling him what to do" as far as his preferences, then my apologies. It was inadvertent and personally, I have no problem with other people's preferences or dislikes unless they are coming into my own personal comfort zone. 

No hard feelings I hope.


----------



## katherine22 (Feb 19, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Did I not get through apologizing? I realize how I came off was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is other sex superior to oral sex for a woman - the lies one tells oneself.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 19, 2010)

@thatgirl08 - you omitted to mention that a sizeable minority of women canNOT hit the big 'O' without vibrational stimulation... [email protected] last two pages of this thread in general... Just imagine if Kevin was a girl saying she disliked giving oral, and all the ladies protesting were, instead, guys... Gosh, looks different that way round doesn't it?... ... And FTR, I love to give oral to the girls I love...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 19, 2010)

joswitch said:


> @thatgirl08 - you omitted to mention that a sizeable minority of women canNOT hit the big 'O' without vibrational stimulation... [email protected] last two pages of this thread in general... *Just imagine if Kevin was a girl saying she disliked giving oral, and all the ladies protesting were, instead, guys... Gosh, looks different that way round doesn't it?*... ... And FTR, I love to give oral to the girls I love...



Actually the circumstances don't invert symmetrically. Most guys have a hard time (npi) finding something that _doesn't_ make us cum.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 19, 2010)

@Ernest - that wasn't really my point... Also, speak for yourself mate... For instance, I'd had a number of girls give such bad head TO me over the years that it just turned me off... I'd decided I just didn't really like to receive it... And would discourage girls from bothering.. The lack of intimacy, i thought, was what killed it for me - like, she's no longer there to kiss or hold and only one part of me was getting any attention... (I later worked out that the sense of being overwhelmed by her while 69ing more than made up for that... And 69 is still one of my most favourite things...) Aaaand then - X years on - I dated a girl who was really, really good at it and I was like "Oh! WOW! Now I get what all the fuss was about!" ... So yeah, not all men are the same. Shocker!


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 22, 2010)

joswitch said:


> @thatgirl08 - you omitted to mention that a sizeable minority of women canNOT hit the big 'O' without vibrational stimulation... [email protected] last two pages of this thread in general... Just imagine if Kevin was a girl saying she disliked giving oral, and all the ladies protesting were, instead, guys... Gosh, looks different that way round doesn't it?... ... And FTR, I love to give oral to the girls I love...



Well I've had an incredible weekend where I gave lots of different kinds of stimulation which was received in a positive manner. I allowed her to try things she's wanted to do and without getting into too much detail, I also enjoyed myself. She's said to me that she loves me and I saw the look in her eye meaning she means it.

To the people that say I'm a lousy lover because I don't like putting my tongue in someone's g-spot, I challenge you to flush yourself down the commode.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 24, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Kevin, I don't think you understood me.
> 
> I've lived nearly 20 years longer than you have, and more importantly, I am a woman. I know what being a woman _feels_ like. I know what feels ... meh, what feels good, what feels great, what feels sublime. I know that many women are afraid to ask for what they really want, either because they've been conditioned -- inaccurately, I might add -- that their vaginas are akin to reeking swampland or because they just don't know (they haven't had a skilled lover) or for multiple other reasons. Nothing -- and I mean, nothing -- feels better than oral sex, when administered by someone who knows what he/she is doing. There is nothing "far superior". Really. Trust me. I know



That is an opinion. You are one woman, not all women. _In my opinion_, oral sex is great (when given by someone who knows what he is doing) but what is FAR superior to that is reaching orgasm while he is inside me. Yeah most women can't reach orgasm by penetration alone, but that's what his and my hands are for. Reaching the finish line while the man I love is on top of me loving me and being so close to me is WAY better than oral sex. Imo, of course


----------

